

Crashlytics now serves over 1M apps - growthhack
http://crashlytics.com/blog/milestone-achieved-over-1-million-apps

======
guelo
The problem with Crashlytics is that you can't get your data out besides
through their pretty website. Their search is limited and there's no adhoc
querying. There's no API so you can't integrate with any of your other tools.
Also, you have to trust Twitter with your app's data.

~~~
herbturbo
They also need to add proper alerting. Telling me that my app with 1m users
has reached "Impact Level 2" for a particular bug because it's affected 50
people is basically useless.

~~~
guelo
If they had a proper querying API you could build your own alerting and
integrate it with PagerDuty or whatever system you might use.

~~~
ttol
We actually integrate with PagerDuty and a bunch of other services already
(users can submit integrations too) :-)

Existing integrations:
[http://try.crashlytics.com/integrations/](http://try.crashlytics.com/integrations/)

Submit integrations using: [https://github.com/crashlytics/crashlytics-
services](https://github.com/crashlytics/crashlytics-services)

~~~
guelo
The only thing those integrations do is handle the existing Crashlytics-
defined alerts. I'm not allowed to define my own alerts.

------
mobileexpert
There is no way this is calculated on a 'fair' basis. There are around 3
million apps total between different platforms for mobile. This 1M number must
be calculated counting versions of apps as new apps.

~~~
bengali3
Many apps have come and gone as well. I know my enterprise app from 2011 is no
longer in the app store after they failed to maintain it, but is likely still
active in Crashlytics.

Excellent product by the way. Very polished even from early beta.

------
RodrigoAyala
Excellent! It's my favorite bug catcher on both platforms :).

Question: How Crashlytics (or Fabric) lives? It's free, but how are they
making money to survive?

I'm asking because it's an awesome service, and I want to know if they will be
free forever, or in some point (like how did happen with Pivotal Tracker) they
will charge with an ugly and useless free option.

~~~
clarle
According to their privacy policy, Crashlytics aggregates the data that's
being collected in every app.

"Crashlytics does aggregate information across Developers in a non-personally
identifiable way. Such aggregate and anonymous information is used by
Crashlytics to (i) improve the Services, (ii) create analysis of trends or
behaviors and (iii) other similar uses, but always in an aggregate and
anonymous way."

Knowing what apps are trending probably helps Twitter to make decisions on
what to focus on next (like with the Meerkat / Periscope apps, and their
acquisition of Periscope). That data should probably be enough for Twitter to
keep it free for now.

------
ksar
Crashlytics as part of Twitter's Fabric.io suite is awesome. It's our goto for
simple things like monitoring crashes/errors, DAU/WAU/MAU and associated
ratios across our apps.

It also knocks TestFlight right out of the water for beta testing.

~~~
ttol
Thanks ksar! Wait until you see what we've been working on ;-)

~~~
bengali3
something something video?

~~~
ttol
[CENSORED] [REDACTED] [CENSORED] :P

------
xtrumanx
I wanted to do some estimation on what kind of revenue 1M apps could bring but
their pricing page consists of "enter your email and we'll contact you
shortly".

Seems weird they haven't passed the invite only phase at 1M apps served.

~~~
theli0nheart
It's not "invite only". It's just a trick to seem exclusive. They have an
automated email go out a few minutes after you request an invite that gives
you instructions on how to sign up that seems like it's coming from an actual
person (unless I'm mistaken, in which case whoever is managing these invites
is superhuman).

~~~
melvinmt
Yup: [http://blog.benhall.me.uk/2015/01/making-users-feel-
special-...](http://blog.benhall.me.uk/2015/01/making-users-feel-special-
invite-fabric-invite-email)

------
sinatra
This may be a good place to ask: Now that Testflight is gone, what do you
recommend for getting crash reports (incl stack trace) in iOS apps?
Crashlytics?

~~~
kidproquo
Yes, I can heartily recommend Crashlytics/Fabric.io. I used it for my just-
released music game app
([http://www.reddit.com/r/FlamingNotes](http://www.reddit.com/r/FlamingNotes))
on iOS and Android. Slick integration.

